# Looking for a Breeder!!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, so my roomate is wanting to get a Malt!!! I am SO EXCITED!!! I was wondering if any of you knew of any breeders who currently have babies available or just had a litter.....She doesnt have a huge price range and wants a girl, but her bf wants a boy! So both options are open....Any advice would be great!! I printed off the AMA breeder list and will start calling people.....I am kinda taking charge of finding a breeder since I know a little more about what to ask and more about the breed than she does!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Local or willing to ship?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tammy Simon's website had 2 boys still available. Father is a 1/2 brother to Soda if that's any vouching for 'em LOL Reasonably priced. I believe shipping is around $250 or so.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I pm'd you Krystal, Lynda Podgurski (on the AMA list) has a boy and a 6 month old girl available. The girl was held back for show but she decided against keeping her. Stuart was 6 months when we got him and he was a breeze to train! Good luck!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Shiping would be an option, but would like to stay local.....

Thanks for the infor Tami!

Thanks Jackie! I will look into Tammy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So 'local' is San Diego, right? 

Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot? 

I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824


> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640825


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824





> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Gotcha, california. I can see her way of thinking but just try to keep her from getting a puppy from a 'questionable' breeder! What exactly is her price range? That would help.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640769


> Shiping would be an option, but would like to stay local.....
> 
> Thanks for the infor Tami!
> 
> Thanks Jackie! I will look into Tammy![/B]


Linda is in the Temecula (close to you) area I believe Krystal - thanks Tammy


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640827


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640825





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824





> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Gotcha, california. I can see her way of thinking but just try to keep her from getting a puppy from a 'questionable' breeder! What exactly is her price range? That would help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am trying to keep her from getting a puppy from a byb! I am looking at different breeders and showing her puppies from a reputable breeder! I think she wants to stay around $1200 or less


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640827


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640825





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824





> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Gotcha, california. I can see her way of thinking but just try to keep her from getting a puppy from a 'questionable' breeder! What exactly is her price range? That would help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Caddie will have babies *<strike>on Sunday</strike>* by this weekend ??????????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 25 2008, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640840


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640827





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640825





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824





> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Gotcha, california. I can see her way of thinking but just try to keep her from getting a puppy from a 'questionable' breeder! What exactly is her price range? That would help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Caddie will have babies *<strike>on Sunday</strike>* by this weekend ??????????
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope Caddy has her babies by sunday, this waiting is getting to me. But that is going way off topic...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure if she went up to around $1500 she'd be able to get a boy from a very reputable breeder!

That's so exciting! I knew your roommate's boyfriend loved Mia and wanted his "own". That's fun!

I'm sure with all the help on here she'll be able to get a great puppy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 25 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640761


> Tammy Simon's website had 2 boys still available. Father is a 1/2 brother to Soda if that's any vouching for 'em LOL Reasonably priced. I believe shipping is around $250 or so.[/B]


I agree!! Ta-Jon has adorable babies! The first male is only $1000, plus about $250 shipping. :biggrin: Your friend would only be going over her budget by a teeny-tiny amount.  

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

Oh, and Rhapsody has some adorable babies, too!

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

What an exciting time for your friend (and you)! I can't wait until I'm able to get another. I hope your friend considers having her puppy shipped! That way, she'll have more options.  Good luck!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

How exciting! I love puppy sreaching. Tell your friend she can definitely get a puppy from a reputable breeder with her price range.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 26 2008, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640836


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640827





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 25 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640825





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640824





> So 'local' is San Diego, right?
> 
> Divine Maltese has an adorable little girl available on their site. I'll ask Angie if she's still available. When you say your roomie doesn't have a huge price range, do you mean she doesn't want to spend a lot?
> 
> I am quite sure we'll be able to find her the perfect baby![/B]



Local is more like CA! LOL....She doesnt want to spend a lot! She cannot justify spending a lot on a dog she wont ever show...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Gotcha, california. I can see her way of thinking but just try to keep her from getting a puppy from a 'questionable' breeder! What exactly is her price range? That would help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am trying to keep her from getting a puppy from a byb! I am looking at different breeders and showing her puppies from a reputable breeder! I think she wants to stay around $1200 or less
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it is so great that you are there to help your friend find a puppy from a reputable breeder. she is lucky to have you to mentor her! haha..puppy searching is so much fun but can get tricky too. But, with all the wonderful help on here, I am sure your friend will find the perfect puppy!!  

Stacy, please do post pictures when Caddy gives birth!! The happiest days are when puppies come!! I am sure her pups will be absolutely stunning!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Any updates Krystal??? Your roommate should join SM!!!! :biggrin:


----------

